# USA vs NZ University



## Foxilady (May 31, 2015)

Our daughter is attending community college in the states (doing the "basics" then transferring to uni) 
Her career path seems quite costly and many kids walk away with a lovely degree and $300k worth of student loans.... 

Does anyone have experience with attending uni in NZ? My daughter had a quick nosey and the tuition was considerably less. 
I'm wondering if they have hidden costs - lab fees, books, etc (which could total a fair amount of $) 
I know the cost of living - so not looking for remarks in that aspect. 

If she moved she'd be staying with her grandparents in the Waikato. 
She holds NZ PR so I assume she would pay the same as citizens??....
Her path is child psychology. 

Any advice or tidbits are appreciated


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

If she's an NZ or Aussie citizen or holds PR she pays domestic fees. Always assume there's a couple of grand extra for books, fees, materials. More if she drives (parking).

In the Waikato means at the uni there? It's not a bad uni, but not a particularly good one either. She might want to consider whether that programme will be recognised back in the US, should she want to work there. Particularly if she's looking for a clinical/counselling credential.


----------



## Foxilady (May 31, 2015)

She doesn't plan on staying in the states. 
I believe her intention is to relocate to NZ or the UK. Although she is young - so who knows! 

Thanks


----------

